# Dogs resembling their owners...



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You know that old saying about dogs resembling their owners? Do you think that it is true? Post up a pic of you and your poochie..... and then we can all give our opinions.... hehe THis should be fun.

Any resemblance?


















EDIT.... lol I accidently posted Sadie's panda pic I copied earlier!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hooch was my only bulldog that people said looked like me.. both ripped with huge BRASS  LOL

Im told I resemble my wolf dogs more ... or they resemble me more.. here is me with my Laika.. ... shes MY dog picked up where Hooch left off.. 

























I dunno.. :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont have that many of me and the dogs Im usually the one taking the pictures lol but heres a couple with me and luna


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it bad that Loki is a boy? haha.

my friend always says we look alike in this one 









Here's a couple more I thought were cute I guess the light is just hitting us both the right way...



























kisses :love2:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Not really I'm not little and black and really athletic, Im nearly the opposite hehe


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

idk heres a few of me and my girl alexa


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know about looking alike but me and the big boy have very similar personalities.


----------



## STAYBULL (Apr 7, 2011)

hhhmmm good question


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol this is the best one I could find


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

this is the only one ive got... its me and cheerio...


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

not sure which dog resmebles me but here they r


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

This is cute! I think a lot of people kinda do look like their pets haha but I mostly just look at the eyes and positions...and use my imagination 

Loki & I have really similar personalities too haha it can be good and bad...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I was told my boy looks like me lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I have never been told I look like my pup, but here is a picture of us


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am seeing a lot of resemblance in this thread! Lots of similar eye colors... and hair colors! haha Helena and I both have black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I am seeing a lot of resemblance in this thread! Lots of similar eye colors... and hair colors! haha Helena and I both have black hair and brown eyes.


i wish my eyes were as pretty as cheerio's..lol.. she has some crazy green eyes


----------

